# Valuble 3 Series Product Information



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

jl5555 said:


> Well, I'm glad I have my 2004 330Cic *without* the premium package. The "aluminum" trim seems plasticky to me, but it's plain and I like it and it goes very well with the grey interior. I saw an M3 at the dealer with the "brushed" aluminum trim and did not like it very much.


Well, you'd just have to wait until October. From what was posted, it sounds like this is a requirement only for one month.

I can understand it for the production of the sedans, which are in a new model year. Seems sort of odd for a mid-model-year month for the coupes/cabrios. But, whatever, it's not my business or my customers that BMW will be annoying.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

rumatt said:


> Holy crap.. same for me. I wanted wood trim but nothing else from the premium package. I'm glad I didn't wait for '04.
> 
> By the way, isn't keeping the base price low but adding "required options" kind of bogus?


It's only for Sept. production. But, yes, it's pretty bogus to make an "option" not optional. Although I can see if it's only temporary that they aren't bothering to change the price lists etc.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Thank You Jon! :thumbup: I'll say it once again, You da Man!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> Wow, no more Ti headlight trim?? :tsk:


thank god!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

rumatt said:


> Thanks. Despite being in bold letters (twice!) I didn't get the september only part. For some reason I took that to mean "starting with september production"...


I don't think you were the only one. THat's how I read it too, until Jon posted a clarification somewhere.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

ff said:


> That aluminum trim : puke:
> 
> step on ZHP.... sad. Very sad.


 Agreed.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks for the info. The scary thing is that we know more than a lot of the salespeople out there. How long do you think it'll take for them to get up to speed?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The wagons are not discontinued :thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> The wagons are not discontinued :thumbup:


Yes, that is perhaps the biggest :thumbup: from this information.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

why would they be?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Leuc330Ci said:


> why would they be?


we got the X3 now, wagon is redundant


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

> Additionally, all 330Ci Convertibles for September production must
> be ordered with ZPP - premium package.


Huh? If they have to be ordered with it, then why is it an option? For the convertible, the premium package gets you the auto-dimming mirror and wood. I didn't get it because with black, I didn't want the wood. At least they have a new trim besides wood.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

beware_phog said:


> Huh? If they have to be ordered with it, then why is it an option? For the convertible, the premium package gets you the auto-dimming mirror and wood. I didn't get it because with black, I didn't want the wood. At least they have a new trim besides wood.


That's the point of it - a forced "option" for September production.
That's only one month of production, so it's no big deal.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> we got the X3 now, wagon is redundant


Isn't that like saying the 5 Series wagon is redundant with the X5 or are you just being a smarta$$?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

ff said:


> step on ZHP.... sad. Very sad.


Could've been worse...Step ONLY...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> we got the X3 now, wagon is redundant


The X3 hasn't launched yet, and that might be what saves the touring this year. Wait until we have some numbers comparing the two, and then see if BMW makes the decision to keep it for MY05.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

*330i/xi Premium Package*

So what will be left in the Premium Package? Are the moonroofs now standard and not part of the package? See that the rain sensor and automatic headlights are also standard. Will the price on this package go down?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

autobahn said:


> So what will be left in the Premium Package? Are the moonroofs now standard and not part of the package? See that the rain sensor and automatic headlights are also standard. Will the price on this package go down?


Did you not read what Jon wrote? The moonroof is still and *OPTION*, although it will be a required option on all cars built in *SEPTEMBER*. It's been stated and restated several times in this post, but I guess it still needs to be said again. :dunno:


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Did you not read what Jon wrote? The moonroof is still and *OPTION*, although it will be a required option on all cars built in *SEPTEMBER*. It's been stated and restated several times in this post, but I guess it still needs to be said again. :dunno:


Yeah, realized that after I made the post.

Anybody know when we will see the pricing for 2004? With the Dollar to Euro exchange rate not being so good, wonder if BMW is going to jack up the prices. :dunno:


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> Quote:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally Posted by LouT
> Pardon my ignorance, but what does the automatic headlight control do?
> ...


This is just too funny :rofl: , as much as I love Bimmers (on my 2nd one), I had this feature (automatic headlight control) on my brand new 1989 Cutlas Supreme SL coupe (... yes, 1989) back in the college days.
I would take automatic headlight control anyday over rain sensor;

You got to hand it to Marketing .... Moonroof, Xenon and CD-player were all standard equipment in Canada since E46 Coupe came out in June 1999 as 2000 Model, but it is option in US, eventhough we are both part of North America segment.

By the way, if you can order it, I highly recommend "Silver Alumininum Cube Trim"; you owe to yourself at least to take a look.

AlexM520


----------

